# NEED HELP - Marriage Process (Nikkah) In Dubai



## chocoholic_soph91 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi all! 

I am an American Muslim citizen residing in Dubai. However, my fiance (also Muslim) is living in America and can only come here on a visit visa.

We would like to get married in Dubai some time mid Jan or at the end of Jan latest. (God Willing)

I would appreciate it if any one can assist me on what the marriage (Nikkah) process is like here (how long does each step usually take (blood test/receiving the reports/going to courts/etc.).

The duration of the procedure is what my main concern is as my fiance can not take an entire month off of work there. Any suggestions on how many weeks off of work should he take in order to come here - get the blood test done and the signing of the papers all in one trip ???

Your help is very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

